# Can anyone ID this pleco?



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Please don't tell me I need to clean my glass. I'm having too much fun for that.










[/IMG]


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

hmm kinda hard to see. could it be a flash pleco? i dunno it's really hard to tell.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Likes like gold nugget or snowball pleco?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2006)

did i say flash pleco? lol, i was thinking of another pleco. ive seen it somewhere before but i dont remember what it was. Ill search around and see if i can find what i was thinking about.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

If your would clean your glass I might be able to id the fish better. LOL. Based on the tailfin I would guess this to be a bristlenose pleco.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I searched around and it seems to lead more towards the gold nugget pleco:

http://www.aquascapeonline.com/store/ProdImages/fwf_Pleco%20L-81%20Gold%20Nuget_Sm.jpg


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2006)

the fins and spots aren't quite right for a gold nugget pleco.


----------



## jeremy242 (Jan 31, 2006)

that and gold nuggets have a seam on the whole edge of the fins not just the tips. I would search www.planetcatfish.com for the answer.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Just ask fishnut2.


----------



## Barbie (Jan 22, 2005)

I agree that it's a young bristlenose. Definitely not a gold nugget. What did you buy it as?

Barbie


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

the coloring is like that of a golden nugget but not at all like the bristlenose (i would be surprised if it turned out to be one) it resembles a peckoltia type in body and markings - poss a type of _Scobiancistrus sp._ (L-82)? it's def a fascinating variation  more pics more pics 

*** 
had to revise my opinion about the bristlenose when i did some more research (darn you ronv LOL i neeed to know now  and i found this bristlenose that has similar markings


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

I would also say ancistrus. Possibly sp.3 Better picture would help us know for sure. 
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/loricari/ancistru/49_4.PHP


----------



## Pure (Jan 26, 2006)

That fish is in no way a peckolita, a gold nugget, nor an LDA08.

At best guess it is a common BN. The white on the tail is really the give away. But even then with the quality of the pic it's hard to say for sure.

But I can say for sure it is none of the 3 mentioned above.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

here it is

what you have is a juvi http://mike-edwardes.members.beeb.net/Ancistrus.html

scroll down to the last pic


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

With all due respect Lochness, we cannot even necessarily just say that it is indeed the same species from the one in your link. The person who wrote the article is not even sure which species it is. As a person who keeps 6 species of bn and over 20 sp. of catfish total it is my opinion that when trying to identify catfish, the best resource would be www.scotcat.com or www.planetcatfish.com.

As stated in my previous post, it is most likely ancistrus sp.3 (with link to PC) but it may be impossible to tell for sure unless you are able to find out a collection point or if it came from a long line of captive bred species.


----------



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

Isnt that a Lepard pleco, my local petco has a tank full of them


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

That is not a leopard pleco.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Just ask Fishnut2


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

pureplecs said:


> With all due respect Lochness, we cannot even necessarily just say that it is indeed the same species from the one in your link. The person who wrote the article is not even sure which species it is. As a person who keeps 6 species of bn and over 20 sp. of catfish total it is my opinion that when trying to identify catfish, the best resource would be www.scotcat.com or www.planetcatfish.com.
> 
> As stated in my previous post, it is most likely ancistrus sp.3 (with link to PC) but it may be impossible to tell for sure unless you are able to find out a collection point or if it came from a long line of captive bred species.


i know pure, which is why all i said was *he has a juvenile* i didnt say what _exact_ BN - just that the link i provided showed this guy's spawn from 2 ancistrus he successfully mated and the pic of the kids is almost exactly that of ron v's - he didnt say the exact _kind_ of BN but you must admit the spawn frm his 2 BN's matches ron's pic. i was simply trying to get some info since you are right about it being difficult to tell for sure. :mrgreen:

great links you provided - also similar to ronv's pic is http://www.scotcat.com/loricariidae/ancistrus_sp_no1_8.htm


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

:king: 

Ron V have you been able to get anymore pics?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Well, I havent really tried. Let me see what I can do. I really appreciate all the replys to this thread.


----------



## adieu (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a juvi that looks just like that that I bought from a breeder. It is a bristlenose. As to the specific variety, I'd have to ask the breeder again, I just wanted a bristlenose for my tank and that is what I got.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

It looks very much like a dwarf chocolate BN juvenile.


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

*Ancistrus ?*

I am tending to agree it is an Ancistrus species 

The pictures in question here do resemble my juvenile Bristlenose described as SP1 by ScotCat.*But its hard to pin point any species of fish without collection data.* There are a lot of Ancistrus species out there and more being found everyday. 



Robert Renfro
aka
FortWaynefish



lochness said:


> great links you provided - also similar to ronv's pic is http://www.scotcat.com/loricariidae/ancistrus_sp_no1_8.htm


----------



## labrakity (Apr 3, 2006)

It is definitely just a georgous juvi bristle nose


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

ron v said:


> Please don't tell me I need to clean my glass. I'm having too much fun for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gold nugget. very fragile little guys too. but also expensive where i come from. aprox $35 for one that size. take good care of him, they grow beautiful.


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

girth vader said:


> Gold nugget. very fragile little guys too. but also expensive where i come from. aprox $35 for one that size. take good care of him, they grow beautiful.


Not a Gold nugget. Clearly ancistrus. This is a gold nugget...
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/loricari/baryanci/154_1.PHP

Notice how the spots are clearly true rounder spots as all of the gold nugget species have. In the picture of ronv's... you will notice that the markings are not at all the same.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

I have two guys identical to this one and mine are both juvie BN's. I bought them that way from a breeder. I do notice the spots are more yellow against a lighter background, camoflage I suppose.


----------



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

It looks like a Blue Phantom Pleco to me.. but what do i know


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

MDsaints said:


> It looks like a Blue Phantom Pleco to me.. but what do i know


The tips of the caudal clearly indicate ancitrus species. Do you keep catfish? Please check out this site for a pic of a real blue phantom...

http://www.tropicalresources.net/phpBB2/fish_profiles_L128.php

P.S.
Welcome!
:hi:


----------



## CraigG (Jul 18, 2006)

deffo a baby bristlenose

ive got one almost identical to that.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

All my baby/juvie bristlenoses look like that.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I was trying to stay out of this one...lol. It's hard to say without a better pic. I originally thought it was a gold nugget...but it isn't. The yellow seam on the dorsal and tail are more pronounced and run all the way through on a nugget. My best guess (and it's just a guess) would be a young BN.
Very nice fish!


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I too believe it to be a juvi bristlenose. I was gonna show a picture of one of mine when it was younger, but I don't feel like going to upload the pic...Sorry.


----------



## Nashvegas (Aug 1, 2006)

Looks like a gold nugget to me


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

Nashvegas said:


> Looks like a gold nugget to me


Hands Nash some pleco glasses.... (P.S. Welcome to the site )

 It is not.... seriously.

Where is the original poster RonV with updated pics to put this thread to rest?


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

Let me also add in here as stated many times:

This is not a gold nugget. Gold nuggets have a solid seam across their dorsal and tail fin. Also, their spots are very round and smoothly patterned.

The fish in the photo has only partial coloration on the tailfin and the spots are very irregular and have no distinct pattern.

I must concur with pureplecs and fishnut2 that this is a baby Ancistrus, regardless of what specific type it is. That can be determined as it gets a bit bigger.

Great looking fish by the way!


----------

